# Avengers 2: Age of Ultron - Zweitbestes Startwochenende aller Zeiten in den USA



## Matthias Dammes (4. Mai 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Avengers 2: Age of Ultron - Zweitbestes Startwochenende aller Zeiten in den USA* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Avengers 2: Age of Ultron - Zweitbestes Startwochenende aller Zeiten in den USA


----------



## OldShatterhand (4. Mai 2015)

Ich fand den ersten besser. In meiner Sammlung landen wird er aber dennoch.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (4. Mai 2015)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Ich fand den ersten besser.



Ich finde den zweiten besser.
Schon allein wegen der düsteren Grundstimmung und weil mir Ultron als Gegenspieler wesentlich besser zugesagt hat, als der androgyne Loki.


----------



## Corsa500 (4. Mai 2015)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Ich fand den ersten besser. In meiner Sammlung landen wird er aber dennoch.



Ich fand den ersten ehrlich gesagt recht schwach... Im direkten Vergleich mit anderen aktuellen Marvel-Erzeugnissen (Iron Man 1 , Thor 1, im Nachhinein Guardians und Iron Man 3, eventuell sogar noch Thor 2) wirkte er einfach zu platt, zu gezwungen, zu sinnlos... Einfach keine gute Filmschule, wenn auch solide Unterhaltung, ohne Frage. Setze dementsprechend größere Hoffnungen in Teil 2, einfach weil Ultron als Konflikt mMn viel mehr Faszination bietet.


----------



## mryx (4. Mai 2015)

also der zweite teil ist recht ausgewogen. alle avengers kommen gut zur geltung. der erste war ja eher ein aufgebohrter iron man film.  ich fand den zweiten etwas besser.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (5. Mai 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> weil mir Ultron als Gegenspieler wesentlich besser zugesagt hat, als der androgyne Loki.



Ich fand Loki besser. Ultron hat zwar mit seinen zynischen Kommentaren gefallen, aber seine Motivation konnte ich im Gegensatz zu Lokis nicht nachvollziehen. Ich finde außerdem sein Potenzial wurde ein wenig verschwendet. Da hat man schon einen Gegner, der sich global übers Internet verbreiten kann und und besiegt in doch wieder, indem man mit dem Hammer draufhaut. Ich hätte mir da irgenwie einen clevereren Plan gewünscht. Ansonsten nehmen sich beide Filme nicht viel, finde ich.


----------

